# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Midwest Reptile Breeder Expo this weekend!

## 2kdime

http://www.kcherp.com/FallShow.htm

Come on out guys!

The local KC herp society throws a show twice a year, once in the Spring and once in the Fall.

Come on out, would love to meet a few fellow BP.net brothers.

Ill be setting up with some Blood Pythons, stop by and say hey!

Trevor

----------


## 2kdime

Shows tomorrow folks!

----------


## jbean7916

I have to work at 11 but I'm hoping to swing by right at opening!!!

----------

